# Question about power outlets



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a 2013 Eco. I am wondering if I am safe to leave my iPod plugged into the USB port or other chargers into the outlets while the car is off overnight. My 2010 Malibu was hot all the time and the manual said to not leave things plugged in or you could drain the battery. I have read on here that this is not the case with the Cruze, but I have left things plugged into the Cruze and came back hours later and found them still on.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

This is not the case with the Cruze, as the ports are off when the car is off. However, your iPOD will drain its own battery , as it does not shut off.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Great taste! I have a Black Granite '13 Eco manual also.:eusa_clap: 

The USB port stays on, but the available current is so low it would take a LONG TIME to drain your battery. Both cigarette lighter type ports turn off.

I used an ipod for a while and just left it plugged into the USB port with no issues. Once the radio shut down the ipod would go to sleep. For quite a while now I've been using a 64GB flash drive that is always plugged in. I've noticed the light on it flashing sometimes when I opened the console to get something hours after the car was shut off. It doesn't seem to effect it at all though.


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> This is not the case with the Cruze, as the ports are off when the car is off. However, your iPOD will drain its own battery , as it does not shut off.


Ok good to know. I would rather wake up to a dead iPod battery than a dead car battery


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

Clump said:


> Great taste! I have a Black Granite '13 Eco manual also.:eusa_clap:
> 
> The USB port stays on, but the available current is so low it would take a LONG TIME to drain your battery. Both cigarette lighter type ports turn off.
> 
> I used an ipod for a while and just left it plugged into the USB port with no issues. Once the radio shut down the ipod would go to sleep. For quite a while now I've been using a 64GB flash drive that is always plugged in. I've noticed the light on it flashing sometimes when I opened the console to get something hours after the car was shut off. It doesn't seem to effect it at all though.


So you think leaving it in for say a day and a half would not be a problem? I don't mind unplugging it, but I find that since its in the console I usually forget about it.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I have had my ipod plugged into the usb port for over a year now. I've never unplugged it and maybe removed it twice to listen outside the car. No I'll effects whatsoever.


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> I have had my ipod plugged into the usb port for over a year now. I've never unplugged it and maybe removed it twice to listen outside the car. No I'll effects whatsoever.


Sweet!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Clump said:


> Great taste! I have a Black Granite '13 Eco manual also.:eusa_clap:
> 
> The USB port stays on, but the available current is so low it would take a LONG TIME to drain your battery. Both cigarette lighter type ports turn off.
> 
> I used an ipod for a while and just left it plugged into the USB port with no issues. Once the radio shut down the ipod would go to sleep. For quite a while now I've been using a 64GB flash drive that is always plugged in. I've noticed the light on it flashing sometimes when I opened the console to get something hours after the car was shut off. It doesn't seem to effect it at all though.


My iPOD dies if I leave it plugged in while the car is off, due to it not getting a charge from the USB... maybe it just doesn't get enough to charge


----------

